# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Orgazma dhe femra!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Të arrish apo të mos arrish orgazëm është një nga temat tabu të jetës seksuale. Është aftësia e femrës për të arrirë orgazëm ajo që tregon se sa partnere e përgjëruar në dashuri është ajo. Që nuk janë më tepër se 30 % e të gjithë femrave ato që arrijnë në orgazëm përmes penetrimit nuk flitet shumë. Mosarritja e orgazmës është një problem për pjesën më të madhe të femrave. Kjo nuk do të thotë se kanë ndonjë sëmundje. Nga ana psiqike dhe fizike këto janë femra të zakonshme të cilat nuk kanë ndonjë problem të kenë raporte me meshkuj apo të bëjnë seks. 

_- Problem, po të mos arrihet orgazëm._ 
Ka akoma femra që nuk arrijnë dot në orgazëm, ndonëse përdorin lloj lloj mjetesh ndihmëse apo gjërash të tjera. As i dashuri më i mirë që mund të gjendet në botë nuk mundet të bëjë një femër të arrijë orgazëm nëse ajo vetë në vetëdijen e poshtme të saj të fshehtë nuk pranon të bashkëpunojë. Bëhet fjalë mbi përgjegjësinë që femra duhet të marrë mbi veten e saj. Arritja e orgazmës është diçka që femra mund ta mësojë duke praktikuar ashtu si njeriu me anë të praktikës mëson shumë gjëra të tjera. Që ajo i vë fajin mashkullit mbi mosarritjen e orgazmës është një gabim serioz që bën femra dhe që pengon zgjidhjen e problemit të saj. Për më tepër kur femra nuk arrin në orgazëm kur ajo e don këtë gjë - nisin problemet në marrëdhënien. Ajo nis të humbasë dëshirën. Një vajzë e re dhe e papërvojë mund të kalojë vite të tëra pa provuar orgazëm pasi në jetë ka shumë gjëra të tjera tërheqëse. Mendohet se femra e ka qendrën e saj të rëndesës G tek një pikë e caktuar e vaginës e cila bën të mundshme arritjen e orgazmës. 

Tendenca per arritjen e perkryerjes seksuale dhe perkushitmit te plot seksual te nje femre ndaj vetvetes dhe partnerit paraqet orgazmen. 

Ky proces aq i nderlikuar , aq fisnik dhe te them aq i deshiruar nuk mund te arrihet ne kushte te improvizuara artificiale por gjithmon dhe vetem gjithmon arrihet ne kushte te pastra shpirterore-natyrore. 

Femrat nuk mund te arrijn ne te shumten e rasteve te e perjetojn kete moment pershkak se ato nuk jan te perkushtuara ndaj vetvetes dhe ndaj partnerit gjat aktit dashuri-seks. 

Paraloja (ledhatimet etj... ) si nje nga kushtet kyqe te te arrihet gjer ne orgazem eshte e len pas dore ne shum raste, mos te them qe nuk behet fare. Paraloja eshte shum e rendesishme dhe duhet kushtuar shum kujdese sepse qe ne paraloje definohet se cfar do te arrihet ne te vertet ne akt. Kesaj i bashkangjitet perkushitmi ndaj vetvetes (nga ana e femres) dmth te i leshohet vetes se vet ne nje relaksim mundesisht te perqendruar kah 100% dhe sigurisht besimi ndaj partnerit dhe reagimeve te tija, thjesht then duhet dominuar ndjenja-duhet udhehequr ndjenja 100%. Qe ne paraloje duhet krijuar nje atmosfer plotesisht udhehequr nga ndjenjat dhe mundesisht duke larguar trurin nga perdorimi sepse cdo mendim qoft edhe me i vogli mund te behet qesharak, i frikshem dekoncentrues dhe e prish rrjedhen e arritjes se orgazmes. 

*Sa i perket anes fizike do te them disa fjal ne vazhdim.* 


Femra si e tille mund te arrij ne dy forma gjer tek orgazma dhe ato njihen si dy lloj orgazma. 
Njera arrihet permes aktit seksual dhe tjetra permes ledhatimeve. 
Qe te dyja per femren paraqesin kenaqesi te ndryshme. 
Ne anen tjeter ajo e arritur permes aktit seksual mund te arrihet ne dy forma me vete edhe ate : me seks aktiv dhe me seks pasiv. 
Meqe do te interesoheshit me teper per ate me seks pasiv do tju jap disa sqarime. 
Si seks pasiv nenkuptohet ne kete rast lidhja e mashkullit dhe femres permes organeve gjenitale dhe qendrimi ne pasivitet. Eshte e mundur dhe behet. Me qendrimin ne lidhje per nje ore te tere femra arrin kenaqesin e orgazmes pasive. Ne kete rast nuk ka rendesi forma e organit gjenital mashkullor (edhe pse ndryshon). 
Arritja e orgazmes tek femra mund te jet gjer ne tre lirime. Meqe nuk eshte njejt sikur te mashkulli pasiqe tek femra vie val-val per shkak te procesit delikat arritja e tri valeve (gjer me tri mos te them maksimum) behet pernjehere per nje peruidh te shkurter kohore.

----------


## blueyes

> Kam frike se juve qe merreni me kete teme qenkeni tipi i personit qe flasin papushim per orgazem dhe vuajne per te ne krevat.



Po mire i dashur pse duhet ta tregosh kaq theksueshem veten qe je pa eksperience dhe nuk di rendesine e gjerave????
Te diskutosh per dicka do te thote sipas teje qe vuan per te????
Nga vjen ku jeton ne c,shekull jemi????
Puuuuuuuuuu shume pyetje me detyron te te bej miku im.....
Nese nuk te pelqen hec babe e mer drejtim hidhu ne teme tjeter..Si P.Sh Ckuptojme me termin KULTURE?????????

Ju lutem te gjitheve ti permbahen temes nese kane deshire e dijeni ceshte me kryesorja,ne te kundert........

Me respekt Ami!!!!!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Shpirt Njeriu për Orgazma dhe femra!!


Qëndrojnë të gjitha ato që ke sjellë në forum për Orgazmëne femrat, por mendoj se duhet të sjellësh edhe anën tjetër të medaljes: Orgazma, Femra si dhe Mashkulli  e akordimi i tyre para aktit , gjatë aktit si dhe pas aktit. 

Elna.

----------


## bunny

sesi ecen makina nuk ka te bej fare me shoferin????...(kerkoj falje per metaforen)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> sesi ecen makina nuk ka te bej fare me shoferin????...(kerkoj falje per metaforen)



Bunny 

E ke patentën e makinës ti?!

Të përshëndes 

Elna

----------


## bunny

elna (pergjigja ime ishte metafore)nqfse edhe e jotja me lart ka metafore ne te,nuk commentoj...(besoj se me kupton)
nqfse pyetja eshte e sinqerte, po e kam patenten...

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> =bunny]elna (pergjigja ime ishte metafore)nqfse edhe e jotja me lart ka metafore ne te,nuk commentoj...(besoj se me kupton)


Pikërisht kjo më çuditi , sepse sipas njohurisë time metafora është përdorimi i një fjale a shprehjeje me kuptim të figurshëm në bazë të krahasimit sipas ngjashmërisë. Dhe nëse do nisesha nga krahasimi i mësipërm postuar nga ti në lidhje me temën që po diskutohet i bie të jetë krahasim i gabuar sepse  si ecën makina ka të bëjë shumë  si i jep shoferi. Të paktën kështu e kuptoj unë. 

Dhe nëse do vinim në realitet tek qarkullimi rrugor, unë vërtet nuk e kam patentën por teorinë e kam të kaluar këtu, kam mbetur tek prakrika, arsyet x ose y s'kanë rëndësi për diskutimin, por që do të thotë se s'kishte të bënte fare se si ecën makina por se si i jepja unë makinës.

Nejse, mbase e kuptoj unë gabim. 
Si dhe, si lum ti që paske patentën se është liri më vete të dhënit makinës. Nuk rri e mbyllesh para kompjuterit si unë por opla, i jep drejtim weekendit  :buzeqeshje: . 

Të përshëndes 

Elna.

----------


## bunny

> si ecën makina ka të bëjë shumë  si i jep shoferi.


epo per ate e bera edhe une ate pyetje pasi po referoj tek cfare ishte thene me lart ----> *Është aftësia e femrës për të arrirë orgazëm *  (besoj se e kupton tani se ku ishte arsyje ime per perdorimin e asaj lloj metafore,edhe pse kerkova edhe falje per perdorimin e saj)


ps.sa per makinen,ate qe e ke se perdor..ate qe se ke e kerkon...  :Lulja3:  Asnjehere nuk jemi te kenaqur me ato qe kemi...qenja njerezore e ka kete...

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> I bie që të jesh ende në adoleshensë nga mosha e deklaruar në profilin tënd, ndaj e mira do ishte: lexo e mundohu të kuptosh nëse kupton diçka që të pasurosh vetëdijen e të kesh një ide për të ardhmen kur të ndodhesh ballë për ballë me realitetin e çka diskutohet, por rri në distancë për reagimet , sepse eksperienca e jetës tënde normalisht per nje adoleshent të gjashtëmbëdhjetave ende nuk duhet të ketë filluar. 
> Të lexosh për të ditur nuk ka asgjë të keqe, por të japësh mend për diçka që nuk e njeh, që është  e re për ty vetë nuk është ide e mirë. Ndoshta s'e ke fajin ti, por edukimi i mangut në familje e shkolla mbi përgatitjen tënde për jetën e ardhshme intime, por gjithsesi që të mësosh më shumë në jetë ki parasysh ca gjëra, p.sh : Observo (vëzhgo), dëgjo, e nëse sheh që është diçka që nuk duhet të jesh tërhiqu nga aksioni ( si pjesëmarrja në këtë temë) e hy në ato aksione që i përkasin moshës tënde.
> 
> Miqësisht sikur vëllait apo djalit tim
> 
> Elna.


Mire e ka ai cuni ma siper..!
Keni filluar te fitoni eksperiencen seksuale me ane te literatures...lol
Me pelqen sarkazma artificiale e jotja me te cilen mundohesh te replikosh ato qe thojne realitetin qe ne kete aspekt eshte larg leksioneve boshe dhe e lidhur ngushte me ate qe te meson eksperienca e jetes !
Zakonisht , teoria merr forme reale nga praktika por ne kete rast kemi te bejme me njeriun dhe ndjenjat e tij(saj) te cilat nuk predikohen me ane te leksioneve per adoleshente por mesohen nga eksperienca e jetes !
Cdo njeri eshte i ndryshem , ka ndjesi te ndryshme dhe preferenca te ndryshme per sa i perket seksit dhe orgazmes ! Ashtu sic e tha edhe Bunny , femra ka rolin kryesor ne arritjen e orgazmes se saj pasi ne fund te fundit , mashkulli eshte ne sherbim te saj gjate aktit seksual dhe nese femra nuk ka deshire apo eshte impotente per te arritur ne orgazem , nuk eshte faji i mashkullit por teresisht i saj !
Natyrisht qe mashkulli duhet te kete nje fare eksperience qe te mos dorezohet pa filluar lufta (lol) ne menyre qe ti krijohen kushtet femres per arritjen e orgazmes !
Gjithashtu ndikon shume gjendja emocionale , pjesmarrja aktive apo inaktive ne seks pasi nese femra merret me mirembajtjen e thonjve gjate nje akti seksual lol , sigurisht qe nuk ka per te arritur ate qe nuk po e kerkon !
E thene shkurt , mashkulli ka ndikim ne arritjen e orgazmes se femres por rolin vendimtar e ka ajo vete !
Nuk ka formule te gatshme per sa i perket ketij aspekti prandaj edhe leksionet teorike jane nje lloj defrimi erotik per ato qe s'kane eksperience seksuale ( ne kete rast me sa duket nismetari i temes fits to the profile ..lol) !
Disa gjera mesohen nga jeta dhe s'ka nevoje per humbje kohe ne teorira adoleshentesh!
Hajt shnet e pare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## White_Angel

> Mire e ka ai cuni ma siper..!
> Keni filluar te fitoni eksperiencen seksuale me ane te literatures...lol
> Me pelqen sarkazma artificiale e jotja me te cilen mundohesh te replikosh ato qe thojne realitetin qe ne kete aspekt eshte larg leksioneve boshe dhe e lidhur ngushte me ate qe te meson eksperienca e jetes !
> Zakonisht , teoria merr forme reale nga praktika por ne kete rast kemi te bejme me njeriun dhe ndjenjat e tij(saj) te cilat nuk predikohen me ane te leksioneve per adoleshente por mesohen nga eksperienca e jetes !
> Cdo njeri eshte i ndryshem , ka ndjesi te ndryshme dhe preferenca te ndryshme per sa i perket seksit dhe orgazmes ! Ashtu sic e tha edhe Bunny , femra ka rolin kryesor ne arritjen e orgazmes se saj pasi ne fund te fundit , mashkulli eshte ne sherbim te saj gjate aktit seksual dhe nese femra nuk ka deshire apo eshte impotente per te arritur ne orgazem , nuk eshte faji i mashkullit por teresisht i saj !
> Natyrisht qe mashkulli duhet te kete nje fare eksperience qe te mos dorezohet pa filluar lufta (lol) ne menyre qe ti krijohen kushtet femres per arritjen e orgazmes !
> Gjithashtu ndikon shume gjendja emocionale , pjesmarrja aktive apo inaktive ne seks pasi nese femra merret me mirembajtjen e thonjve gjate nje akti seksual lol , sigurisht qe nuk ka per te arritur ate qe nuk po e kerkon !
> E thene shkurt , mashkulli ka ndikim ne arritjen e orgazmes se femres por rolin vendimtar e ka ajo vete !
> Nuk ka formule te gatshme per sa i perket ketij aspekti prandaj edhe leksionet teorike jane nje lloj defrimi erotik per ato qe s'kane eksperience seksuale ( ne kete rast me sa duket nismetari i temes fits to the profile ..lol) !
> ...




Une jam dakort me ty ne disa pika. Por nuk harroj pa permendur se asnje djale nuk niset te kryej nje marredhenie sexuale me nje femer me mendimin qe ajo te arrij ne "orgazem". Se cdo mashkull niset me mendimin per te kryer nevojat e tij dhe shume pak jane ne mendimin per ti bere dhe qefin partneres,mos te them eshte vetem nje pakice e meshkujve. Pastaj sexi per disa eshte tabu dhe jo kenaqesi , dhe pa harruar pa permendur adoleshentet qe e shikojne se si te konkurojne nepermjet tyre me nr e partnereve qe ata kane kaluar nepermjet nj-tj dhe jo kalimin ne orgazem te "partnereve"


White_Angel

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Mire e ka ai cuni ma siper..!
> Keni filluar te fitoni eksperiencen seksuale me ane te literatures...lol
> Me pelqen sarkazma artificiale e jotja me te cilen mundohesh te replikosh ato qe thojne realitetin qe ne kete aspekt eshte larg leksioneve boshe dhe e lidhur ngushte me ate qe te meson eksperienca e jetes !
> Zakonisht , teoria merr forme reale nga praktika por ne kete rast kemi te bejme me njeriun dhe ndjenjat e tij(saj) te cilat nuk predikohen me ane te leksioneve per adoleshente por mesohen nga eksperienca e jetes !
> Cdo njeri eshte i ndryshem , ka ndjesi te ndryshme dhe preferenca te ndryshme per sa i perket seksit dhe orgazmes ! Ashtu sic e tha edhe Bunny , femra ka rolin kryesor ne arritjen e orgazmes se saj pasi ne fund te fundit , mashkulli eshte ne sherbim te saj gjate aktit seksual dhe nese femra nuk ka deshire apo eshte impotente per te arritur ne orgazem , nuk eshte faji i mashkullit por teresisht i saj !
> Natyrisht qe mashkulli duhet te kete nje fare eksperience qe te mos dorezohet pa filluar lufta (lol) ne menyre qe ti krijohen kushtet femres per arritjen e orgazmes !
> Gjithashtu ndikon shume gjendja emocionale , pjesmarrja aktive apo inaktive ne seks pasi nese femra merret me mirembajtjen e thonjve gjate nje akti seksual lol , sigurisht qe nuk ka per te arritur ate qe nuk po e kerkon !
> E thene shkurt , mashkulli ka ndikim ne arritjen e orgazmes se femres por rolin vendimtar e ka ajo vete !
> Nuk ka formule te gatshme per sa i perket ketij aspekti prandaj edhe leksionet teorike jane nje lloj defrimi erotik per ato qe s'kane eksperience seksuale ( ne kete rast me sa duket nismetari i temes fits to the profile ..lol) !
> ...


Again,

Nuk kam përdorur sarkazmën aspak. Më çuditi fakti që një 16 vjeçar kishte dhënë një konkluzion me kompetencë në lidhje me një temë të tillë, pa hyrë fare në thellësi në ka gjykuar drejt apo gabim, ndaj reagova. 
Të duket normal ty pjesëmarrja e tij?!

Për postimet  midis meje e Bunny 




> Citim  
>      Postuar më parë nga bunny   
>    sesi ecen makina nuk ka te bej fare me shoferin????...(kerkoj falje per metaforen)


dhe 




> Citim   
>      Postuar më parë nga bunny 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pati kundërshti në mua sepse unë me metaforë kuptoj përdorimi i një fjale a shprehjeje me kuptim të figurshëm në bazë të krahasimit sipas ngjashmërisë. Dhe pasi lexova postimin që pasoi i binte që Bunny të kishte dashur të përdorte Ironinë, figurë stilistike sigurisht, duke shprehur me fjalë  të kundërtën e asaj që mendonte realisht.
Pra për diskutimin midis meje e Bunny pati konfrontim kuptimesh , unë kuptova tjetër ajo tjetër, asgjë të keqe nga kjo, diskutuam dhe ja.

Ajo që nuk kuptova në gjithë këtë ishte : 
Pse u citua nga ti  postimi im?!  
Kush ishte qëllimi, kur nuk pata ndonjë kundërshti për temën apo çfarë përmbante ajo, nuk filozofa ndonjë kushedi çfarë përveçse faktit që sugjerova të pasurohej dke u shprehur: 

[QUOTE] Citim  

 Shpirt Njeriu për Orgazma dhe femra!!   

Qëndrojnë të gjitha ato që ke sjellë në forum për Orgazmëne femrat, por mendoj se duhet të sjellësh edhe anën tjetër të medaljes: Orgazma, Femra si dhe Mashkulli e akordimi i tyre para aktit , gjatë aktit si dhe pas aktit. 

Elna.[QUOTE] 


p.s. Për marsela.

Edhe unë jam dakort me mendimin tënd. Normalisht një temë e tillë ka qenë e debatuar tek Temat Shoqërore.

Elna.

----------


## Mina

Mendoj qe mungesa e orgazmes vjen per shkak te moseksplorimit te trupit. Nje faktor tjeter qe ndikon eshte edhe morali i cili kur jepet me doze te madhe gjate edukimit, nuk lejon instiktin te marre fryme!

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Une jam dakort me ty ne disa pika. Por nuk harroj pa permendur se asnje djale nuk niset te kryej nje marredhenie sexuale me nje femer me mendimin qe ajo te arrij ne "orgazem". Se cdo mashkull niset me mendimin per te kryer nevojat e tij dhe shume pak jane ne mendimin per ti bere dhe qefin partneres,mos te them eshte vetem nje pakice e meshkujve. Pastaj sexi per disa eshte tabu dhe jo kenaqesi , dhe pa harruar pa permendur adoleshentet qe e shikojne se si te konkurojne nepermjet tyre me nr e partnereve qe ata kane kaluar nepermjet nj-tj dhe jo kalimin ne orgazem te "partnereve"
> 
> 
> White_Angel


White Angel , meqe seksi behet nga dy vete , i bie qe edhe kuptimi i plote i kenaqesise se ketij akti te jete kur te dy marrin pjese aktive ne te !
Ato qe mendojne vetem veten e tyre , ne nje fare menyre jane jo duke bere sex por duke masturbuar lol
In order to receive , u got to give first  :shkelje syri: 
p.s E ke gabim kur thua qe meshkujt nuk mendojne per kenaqesine e partneres..kjo eshte parimi i diletantve dhe impotentve ..lol



> Again,
> 
> Nuk kam përdorur sarkazmën aspak. Më çuditi fakti që një 16 vjeçar kishte dhënë një konkluzion me kompetencë në lidhje me një temë të tillë, pa hyrë fare në thellësi në ka gjykuar drejt apo gabim, ndaj reagova. 
> Të duket normal ty pjesëmarrja e tij?!


Elna , nuk e di moshen e atij cunit pasi nuk e kam zakon te shoh profilin e anetarit para se ti pergjigjem ! Thjesht shoh ate qe shkruan ai apo ajo dhe ne kete rast , i dhashe te drejte pasi te njejten gje mendoj edhe un qe ato qe na shtrojne teorira profesionistash , jane pikerisht ato qe jane me diletantet kur vjen puna ne praktike !( Unless nismetari i temes i ka bere copy & paste ketij topikut si zakonisht..lol  :shkelje syri: )
Edhe nese vertet eshte 16 vjec ky cuni me siper , kjo teme mund te klasifikohet si Edukate Seksuale te cilen e bejne si lende edhe ne shkollat e mesme prandaj edhe pjesemarrja e tij ketu eshte teorikisht e pranueshme !




> Ajo që nuk kuptova në gjithë këtë ishte : 
> Pse u citua nga ti  postimi im?!  
> Kush ishte qëllimi, kur nuk pata ndonjë kundërshti për temën apo çfarë përmbante ajo, nuk filozofa ndonjë kushedi çfarë përveçse faktit që sugjerova të pasurohej dke u shprehur: 
> 
> 
>  Shpirt Njeriu për Orgazma dhe femra!!   
> 
> Qëndrojnë të gjitha ato që ke sjellë në forum për Orgazmëne femrat, por mendoj se duhet të sjellësh edhe anën tjetër të medaljes: Orgazma, Femra si dhe Mashkulli e akordimi i tyre para aktit , gjatë aktit si dhe pas aktit. 
> 
> Elna


Postimi yt u citua prej mejet se zakonisht keshtu ndodh ne forum kur debatohet nje argument.. :shkelje syri: 
Ti dhe mendimin tend dhe un e citova per te dhene mendimin tim ...i cili kur vjen puna tek seksi dhe kenaqesite seksuale , eshte skeptik ndaj formulave te gatshme teorike...!
Have fun dhe Gezuar Vitin e Ri ..!

----------


## Brari

Mina thote..

--
Nje faktor tjeter qe ndikon eshte edhe morali i cili kur jepet me doze te madhe gjate edukimit, nuk lejon instiktin te marre fryme!
---


Ke then oj Min dicka qe nuk e lun as Topi as Flamur Topi..

Ne guhen Zvahili ka nje proverb..

ngu rluuburu zulumuluhalu.. rtalugulu nguru..lduruzulahalugrulu..

qe ne shqip do te thote..

i fundit qe (ben ashtushe) ... ne fshat eshte biri i prijsit..

Pse?

Sepse ne fshatin afrikan vetem biri i kryetarit edukohet me ca rregulla e norma fisnikerie.. te cilat natyrisht e pengojn te jete i hedhur e capken e i pacipe.. me femrat e fshatit.. pra dhe ti shijoje ato gjerat qe thoni juve.. kurse djemt e tjere te atyre zbatharakve qe 10 vjec kan zene e bere ashtushe me gjysmen e fshatit..

lol

----------


## StormAngel

Punë relative.
Se ndonjëherë problem ka edhe kur arrin femra orgazëm edhe kur nuk arrin.Ca femra e marrin si shumë tragjike këtë punë dhe normale fajin ia hudhin mashkullit.
Është çik çështje delikate,mirëpo shumë probleme sjell kjo në kohë të fundit,prandaj edhe Viagra është bë produkt numër një që shitet.
Ështe edhe 100% më problematike kur femra e arrin orgazmën sa herë me rend dhe ende ngelet e pakënaqur.
Thjeshtë në këtë kohë bëhet rëndë e më rëndë për të përmbushur kërkesat e një femre...ndonjëherë bëhet edhe "Mission Impossible",mirëpo ka edhe shumë përjashtime.Problemi i mos arritjes së orgazmës si shkas për futjen këmbës partnerit në kohë të fundit femrat e bëjnë praktikë dhe kur vijnë puna që ato shembull të kenë ndonjë anomali të vogël e marrin si mjet mbrojtës,dmth duhet të të vij keq...
Tek e fundit,femra në ca herë edhe humb atë peshoren...dhe unë i çik e zgjata.
Mirë thuajnë,"Sometimes love just ain`t enough"  :ngerdheshje: 
Qofshi mirë edhe më vjen mirë që harxhojmë kohë për të këtilla sende.

----------


## StormAngel

Intrisa, likoplasti i orgazmës femërore


Shekulli online

Nga Amerika ndërkohë është duke ardhur likoplasti i orgazmës femërore. Bëhet fjalë për një lloj fashe, e cila nëse vihet në stomak, rrit 75% kënaqësinë dhe dëshirën seksuale femërore. Ky është premtimi që bën ilaçi amerikan, ende në fazë eksperimentale prodhuar nga Procter&Gamble. Likoplasti, i quajtur në këtë fazë Intrisa, ka një përmbajtje të fortë testosteroni, që në kontakt me lëkurën penetron organizmin dhe stimulon dëshirën si në tru ashtu edhe në aparatin gjenital. Nëse gjithçka shkon sipas parashikimeve, kjo lloj viagre mund të dalë në tregjet amerikanë brenda këtij viti dhe në dy vjet shkel territorin evropian. A do ndodhi i njëjti boom që pati Viagra mashkullore?

----------


## angeldust

JO, nuk do te jete i njejti boom.

----------


## diikush

> JO, nuk do te jete i njejti boom.


Pse? Nuk ishte gje Intrisa...?      :buzeqeshje:    j/k

----------


## Toro

> sesi ecen makina nuk ka te bej fare me shoferin????...(kerkoj falje per metaforen)


Varet nga lloji i makines....Po qe se eshte e re fringo fare dhe shoferi adoleshent i fut gazin dhe ecen me 100 km ne ore vetem me marsh te pare, domosdo, makina do behet per remont kapital dhe nuk do provoje te ece ne autostrade. Do te kerkoje nje shofer tjeter, pasi ta kete "rregulluar" me pare mekaniku!

Po qe se makina eshte e superkonsumuar dhe perseri shoferi eshte adoleshent, do dali ne autostrade po do djegji gjithe vajin.....Se shpejti do te kerkoje nje shofer tjeter, ne mos te them se....ndoshta komplet skuadren mbeshtetese te Ferrarit tek Formula1, per ta rivene ne pune!

Por ne po flasim ne rastet kur shoferat jane me pervoje dhe dine si ta ndezin makinen ( te re apo shume te konsumuar), si ta lene te ngrohet, si ti pastrojne kandelet etj. Dhe mbasi ta kene ngrohur mire, i futin marshin e pare, te dytin, te treti....te fundit dhe dalin ne autostrade.....Te shijoje dhe makina shoferin dhe shoferi makine! Capisci?

Po qe se makina eshte si Dacia rumune apo si Wartburgu gjermano-lindor, te me besosh dhe Mikael Shumaheri ta ngasi, kurre nuk e gjen dot rrugen e autostrades se e le ne mes te rruges!

Toro, shofer profesionist, dora vete!

----------


## Toro

He se harrova...Ju te SHBA qe jetoni afer Pennsylvanias, nese ju qellon qe kaloni afer ne Amish Coutry dhe shihni nji person me doren brenda ne prapanice te kalit, mos u habisni...Ai eshte mekaniku!

----------

